# My 70 Judge "resto"....



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello everyone,
Im new to this site so I hope Im putting this in the right place. My project isnt so much a "restoration" as it is more a "transformation" since Im turning my 70 Lemans Sport into a 70 " Judge" tribute car (so to speak). I know it will never be a "true" Judge and Im ok with that, I just love the looks and style of the Judges so Im building the car to my liking but with some of the Judge attributes. So far I have purchased a complete, running, date coded 70 YZ Ram Air 3 engine, with #12 heads, original intake and exhaust manifolds, etc. for $1200.00. I also just purchased a complete 70 endura bumper (nose) with brackets and everything for $750.00. Im currently looking for a 4 spd. tranny set up for it, as I have always prefered manual trans over automatics, thats just my preference. I will try to post a couple pics of the car as it sits right now. I was lucky to buy a car with excellent floors, trunk, etc. and the guy had already put a true 70 GTO hood with the original hood tach on it (the tach is not on the hood in the pics but I have it), I also purchased an original rear trunk wing for it as well, anyhow the whole car is very clean and I wont need to replace anything due to rust, but I will have to get new front fenders to go with my 70 endura nose. I will try to remember to post pics as I continue thru the project. Thanks for looking, I hope I can pick some brains here as Im sure I will need some expertese from time to time.
Best wishes to all,
Jeff (Agmans70Goat)


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't you the word "tribute" 'cause that's like fingernails on a chalk board. Don't use "clone", or "recreation" either. Be a man and call it what it is, a Lemans done up as a Judge, period. I never liked the front bumper on the '70 Tempest/Lemans, so the GTO nose is the way I would go myself. 

Looks like a good project with a solid foundation. A resto-mod gives you a lot of clearance as to what you can do with the car. I'd go with a 5-speed if you plan on doing a lot of driving and/or highway speeds. More money, but more versatile. If you go 4-speed, you will need a minimum of a 3.23 gear out back and the wide ratio trans. I'll bet you have 3.08's or something in the 2's for a gear ratio. You can find out by looking at the 2-letter code on the axle tube. Less than 3.23's and you will have a hard time getting the car rolling without a lot of clutch slipping and that means wearing out the clutch prematurely.

You will want to add the rear sway bar and front chin spoiler. Not all Judges had the chin spoiler, but mine did and I think it adds to the look. The correct stripes will have the 3M reflective tape, while some kits are just decals that won't have that feature.

So keep posting your progress and ask all the questions you need.


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks PontiacJim, I appreciate the input, and I dont like those words either but thought I would use it once just to give a basic idea of what my intentions are, so to speak, but "restomod" is the word I would put to it. Im building it completely to my liking with no intention of trying to pass it off as anything other than what it is. 

I am putting a different axle under it with gearing to work with probably a M 20 wide ratio tranny, because I can afford one of them. lol

Im sure I will run into some hickups along the way, that will call for me asking for assistance or technical help of some kind. For instance I do want to get the best kit for the Judge stripes, but Im not sure who sells them, maybe you could tell me where to look? I am going with heavy duty front and rear stabilizer bars, and I also like the Judge chin spoiler, Ive seen a couple repops but Im wondering how good they really are, do you know if the originals were steel, fiberglass, rubber, or ??? Also who sells a good aftermarket one (as I doubt I will find an original for sale)?

Anyway, thanks again, Im looking forward to this project, meeting people on this site and elsewhere, and just getting it done. I will try to post as many pics as possible if anyone is interested.

Best regards


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

Also, one of my biggest concerns is just getting my endura nose done right to hopefully avoid the dreaded cracking! I have read about someone "beefing up" the top area where people tend to lean on, to help keep it from cracking as well, but Im not sure how they accomplished that??? Im hoping I can find a good body/paint man in my area that can assist me with that, as I feel my bodyman skills are not up to snuff for doing it myself. The car itself is very solid so I have a great base to start with, its really just sanding, priming, and painting for the body, other than installing the rear wing, and replacing the front fenders and doing the endura nose.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I would go with Ames performance they have been good people to deal with National Parts Depot is another.The only thing I think you will have trouble with is finding the endura bumper support Have not seen it in catalogs seen a used one on eBay for $1500


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks for the info Pontrc, in regards to the endura bumper support, the one I purchased came with all the buckets, bezels, and brackets to connect it, so Im not sure Im understanding what part you are refering to? Here is a pic of the back of it, maybe it can help with telling if Im missing something?
Thanks again.


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

From what I can tell, looking thru the books and manuals I have, it appears like I have everything to connect it, however, this is my first 70 GTO build so I definitely could be wrong.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

You got it!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The Judge chin spoiler, I believe, was plastic. It was not metal. They can be had aftermarket. Not sure what brackets/bolts may be needed to mount it: 1964-72 GTO Front Spoiler

The stripes having the correct 3M reflective tape is also available aftermarket. Stencils & Stripes offer them: https://www.stencilsandstripes.com/product/1970-71-the-judge-decals-stripe-kits/


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

pontrc said:


> You got it!


Im assuming you mean that the pic shows that I have everything, is that correct?


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> The Judge chin spoiler, I believe, was plastic. It was not metal. They can be had aftermarket. Not sure what brackets/bolts may be needed to mount it: 1964-72 GTO Front Spoiler
> 
> The stripes having the correct 3M reflective tape is also available aftermarket. Stencils & Stripes offer them: 1970-71 "THE JUDGE" - Decals & Stripe Kits


Thanks so much, I really appreciate you and other people with the experience and knowledge being willing to help people like me who dont (at least when it comes to this build, its my first GTO build).


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Yes sir you got the hardest part


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

By the way Jim is right that spoiler adds to the look ! Trying to find one for my 72


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Yes sir you got the hardest part


Thank you kindly, I appreciate your help, that is releiving to know.


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

pontrc said:


> By the way Jim is right that spoiler adds to the look ! Trying to find one for my 72


I totally agree, I found several cars with it and it really does make a sharp and noticable look of the front end. I really like it and am going to purchase one for sure. I hope youre able to find one for your ride as well.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

back in 2016 when i was putting her back together


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

pontrc said:


> View attachment 133987
> 
> back in 2016 when i was putting her back together


Very nice, bet that brings back memories!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Agmans70Goat said:


> Very nice, bet that brings back memories!


A lot of hard work but fun


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

pontrc said:


> A lot of hard work but fun


If you dont mind me asking, how long did it take you, and was yours a "body off" resto?


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

I could use some input on front fenders, would it be best to try and find originals, or is there repop's that are close enough to factory that they fit and line up so a guy doesnt have crazy gaps?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Funny you ask it all started with door hinges and that turned into a resto with suspension,engine and paint. Did not separate the frame just frame bushings that were worn. As far as your fenders I would get new ones from Ames Opgi or national , Just to get away from rust and other issues with used. And by the way i am still not finished yet with this one but I think you never are?


----------



## Pontiac George (Mar 11, 2020)

Agmans70Goat said:


> Hello everyone,
> Im new to this site so I hope Im putting this in the right place. My project isnt so much a "restoration" as it is more a "transformation" since Im turning my 70 Lemans Sport into a 70 " Judge" tribute car (so to speak). I know it will never be a "true" Judge and Im ok with that, I just love the looks and style of the Judges so Im building the car to my liking but with some of the Judge attributes. So far I have purchased a complete, running, date coded 70 YZ Ram Air 3 engine, with #12 heads, original intake and exhaust manifolds, etc. for $1200.00. I also just purchased a complete 70 endura bumper (nose) with brackets and everything for $750.00. Im currently looking for a 4 spd. tranny set up for it, as I have always prefered manual trans over automatics, thats just my preference. I will try to post a couple pics of the car as it sits right now. I was lucky to buy a car with excellent floors, trunk, etc. and the guy had already put a true 70 GTO hood with the original hood tach on it (the tach is not on the hood in the pics but I have it), I also purchased an original rear trunk wing for it as well, anyhow the whole car is very clean and I wont need to replace anything due to rust, but I will have to get new front fenders to go with my 70 endura nose. I will try to remember to post pics as I continue thru the project. Thanks for looking, I hope I can pick some brains here as Im sure I will need some expertese from time to time.
> Best wishes to all,
> Jeff (Agmans70Goat)


I agree with Jim. Definitely put a 5 speed in it if you're planning on any kind of extended highway driving. I own three 70 Judge's all 4 speeds. You can't drive them much more than 65-75mph for any extended time without getting them hot and running at 8mpg. If you stay with the 4 speed, put taller tires on the rear, that will help a bit.


----------



## tberg (Jul 31, 2011)

Agman's 70 Goat,
Who cares what you call it? You're building the car for your enjoyment I assume, not for future investment potential. My recent restoration/modification of my 1972 De Tomaso Pantera was filled with non-original upgrades that made the car more usable. When I bought the car 18 years ago, I never anticipated that I would never drive it due to many issues. So, it finally came down to either "get rid of her," or make her something I wanted to drive rather than resented doing so. My 1968 GTO is in the final weeks of its body off restoration and although I kept it very stock looking, I added disc brakes all around as well as 17" wheels and tires because it's what I wanted. When I'm dead and gone and my kids have all of my cars, if they want investment grade automobiles, they're welcome to change them back. Have a great time putting your car together and enjoy it once you do. In a couple of weeks I'll post photos of my '68. I can't wait to drive it again.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

70 Goat
take a look at Desert Goat(profile)looks like the car has a front chin spoiler on the 1970 GTO, 
please don't call Big Chief to source your spoiler 
looks like a nice project 
If I recall correctly the trunk holes on the underside is the location where the wing bolts up??, maybe Pontrc can confirm 
will be watching the build


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

That is mine sj


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks guys for all the great input, Ive been out trying to get some last minute planting done before we get more rain and my fields turn to mud again.
Pontrc, isnt it amazing how one rather minor repair/replacement can turn into a much larger event! I cant wait to see your car all finished. Thanks for the input on fenders, I just want to try and get ones that will fit the best, I have all the catalogs but that really doesnt tell me which fit better, I will probably go with Year One or OPGI.

Pontiac George, thank you for the info, I do plan to put taller tires on the rear, but I may try to find a 5 spd., although I have a gooseneck car trailer for any long hauls so a 4 spd. would work out ok in my case.

tberg, youre exactly right,in fact I know Im probably going to take all kinds of flack for it, but Im building it like the cars I built in the late 70's, which means air shocks in the rear jacked up high and large wide ass tires! Yes, it will ride like a "lumber wagon" but Im fine with that, and I just cant stand cars that ride so low to the ground that an ant hill becomes a speed bump. Its just my preference, and I dont try to tell anyone how to build theirs, and I will build mine the way I want it. I will never sell it so I dont even consider resale value either.

Pontrc, Im hpping I dont screw up putting my wing on, I got the instructions off the Ames site ( I think it was the Ames Perf. site its been a while) so hopefully they are correct. Thanks for posting the pic, I can get an idea if Im in the ballpark.

Thanks again to all of you, I really do appreciate your help, experience, and willingness to help me out.
Best wishes to all!


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

1969GPSJ said:


> 70 Goat
> take a look at Desert Goat(profile)looks like the car has a front chin spoiler on the 1970 GTO,
> please don't call Big Chief to source your spoiler
> looks like a nice project
> ...


Hi 1969GPSJ, 
Thanks for the info, I already have my spoiler, just havent put it on yet. The holes in that pic dont seem to be in the right area for mine, but I cant tell for sure, I appreciate you posting it. Thank you.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I remember the jack up look from high school.One guy had a 70 done like that but mostly Chevelles .Get the right wheels and air shocks your done! When you get the rear spoiler do not forget about the rod tensioner came factory on Judge to handle the spoilers weight if not you got to babysit that trunk while it is open to keep it from slamming down


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Check this out... almost at the top of the page. I highly recommend getting any Good sheet metal from this guy. Used GM = better than aftermarket anyday 

GTO, LeMans & Tempest


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

X 2 on Franks Pontiac , I have sourced them 2 times, both times parts as represented


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

pontrc said:


> I remember the jack up look from high school.One guy had a 70 done like that but mostly Chevelles .Get the right wheels and air shocks your done! When you get the rear spoiler do not forget about the rod tensioner came factory on Judge to handle the spoilers weight if not you got to babysit that trunk while it is open to keep it from slamming down


I already have my spoiler, Im trying to find the right torsion bar for the deck lid, but I also hear they can be a devil to put in and get set right, even dangerous if one is not careful!


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

pontrc said:


> I remember the jack up look from high school.One guy had a 70 done like that but mostly Chevelles .Get the right wheels and air shocks your done! When you get the rear spoiler do not forget about the rod tensioner came factory on Judge to handle the spoilers weight if not you got to babysit that trunk while it is open to keep it from slamming down


Oops, I didnt mean torsion bar, I meant to say torque rod, sorry I have brain damage!


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

LATECH said:


> Check this out... almost at the top of the page. I highly recommend getting any Good sheet metal from this guy. Used GM = better than aftermarket anyday
> 
> GTO, LeMans & Tempest


Are you talking about YearOne? If not Im not sure who you are refering to, I thank you for the input.


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

1969GPSJ said:


> X 2 on Franks Pontiac , I have sourced them 2 times, both times parts as represented


Ok, now I think I know who you and LATECH are talking about. Ive tried to located a few parts from Franks Pontiac but they are usually sold before I get to them. I will keep trying though, I know he gets good used parts, thus the reason they sell quickly! 
Thanks guys.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The jacked up look is what I will be doing. Your problem will be the rear control arms as jacking the rear up will cause a severe angle of the arms. There are several ways to adjust for this, but the easiest may be the "no-hop bars" which either bolt or weld to the rear axle "ears" where the upper control arm bolts to. It extends the upper control arms upward to correct the geometry.

I made my own adjustable set for the Ford 9" I am using. The only set I could find were weld-on pieces and I did not want to weld anything and make it permanent. I fashioned up a bolt on set. I am using a 3" lift spacer that goes under the factory spring.

I had to fabricate my own upper control arms as well. 

The stock rear sway bar will not work with the 9" rear, so I fabricated a mounting system much like late model trucks in that the mounts are clamped to the axle tubes and then get secured by frame mounts and polyurethane bushings. I made some shock extensions that fit the lower section of the shocks, but I may have to revise them as they may actually be too tall and I won't get the correct shock travel. I will dial this all in once I have weight on the rear axle and my wide 10" rims/12.5" tires in place.

Couple photos of my rear axle set-up.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Some jacked up cars from the internet! LOL


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Use to have old roadrunner like that


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> The jacked up look is what I will be doing. Your problem will be the rear control arms as jacking the rear up will cause a severe angle of the arms. There are several ways to adjust for this, but the easiest may be the "no-hop bars" which either bolt or weld to the rear axle "ears" where the upper control arm bolts to. It extends the upper control arms upward to correct the geometry.
> 
> I made my own adjustable set for the Ford 9" I am using. The only set I could find were weld-on pieces and I did not want to weld anything and make it permanent. I fashioned up a bolt on set. I am using a 3" lift spacer that goes under the factory spring.
> 
> ...


Thats really nice work Jim, you are quite talented, and I thank you for all the info. I must say Im a bit shocked, as it seems " most" builders nowdays drop cars, which I understand at least on the ride and handling. I just prefer the look and stance of the 70's era builds (just like the awesome pics you posted), and I dont care that they ride rougher and dont corner like a Vette. Also, as I mentioned, I dont like to worry about ripping things off if I hit a bump or pothole. 

Ive built ladder bar, and traction bar, set ups, and done some other chassis fabrication, both on cars and lifted trucks, as I dont like to have to replace ujoints constantly. I thank you again for the great info, and the awesome pics ( both of your work and the cars). Thats what Im talking about!!! lol


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Use to have old roadrunner like that


Cool, I had a 70 GTX and 64 Impala SS that were done the same way, in fact one of Jims pics reminds me of what a fool I was to sell my GTX, oh the pain of hind site!!! 

Hey, I just joined the GTOAA and of course they already cancelled this years meet but I hope I will see you, Jim, Micheal, and a lot of others from here at next years get together.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

That was the days traded my 69 442 for the 70 roadrunner .Cool on the 70 GTX that is my favorite mopar.Always wanted to go to the nationals it would be fun to meet everyone.Tired if being the only goat here at the local shows in Augusta,But hopefully all will be back to normal soon Stay Safe all


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

pontrc said:


> That was the days traded my 69 442 for the 70 roadrunner .Cool on the 70 GTX that is my favorite mopar.Always wanted to go to the nationals it would be fun to meet everyone.Tired if being the only goat here at the local shows in Augusta,But hopefully all will be back to normal soon Stay Safe all


Didn't everyone own a Road Runner? LOL Bought the '69 for $400.00. The original 383/4-speed and air grabber set-up was long gone. Had a 318/904 automatic with a floor stick shift conversion so it looked like a 4-speed & nice sounding dual exhaust. The trans went out, so I had it rebuilt and added a nice grabbing shift kit. Since I can't leave things alone, I decided to turn the car into something it was not. Hot rod primer grey, dog dish hubcaps, and "HEMI" in big block letters on the hood. Man did I fool a lot of muscle cars back then as no one would mess with a Hemi car. The old 318 was worn and idled rough, the exhaust had a great sound, and the gearing in the car and that slam bang shift of the automatic worked wonders when I would gas it real hard and pull up the front end with its worn out shocks, shift up into second, and I'd let off just to provide a "show" of Hemi power under the hood! LOL Had one guy track me down to see the engine as he was real excited about it. Had to disappiont him. LOL There was a true 1969 RR Hemi car in my town, same color as my '69. I saw it in person just once and never again. My brother worked at a business whose brother has a '71 Duster he put a Hemi in. Apparently the business owners brother owned that '69 Hemi RR and totaled the car into a tree at high speed. He pulled the engine from the wrecked body and in the Duster it sat. I used to go by the Duster as you could see it from the main road and it never moved for years. I sold the '69 RR for $700. It was a real solid body.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

That was mine 383 727 trans nice color lol


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1973 Satellite Sebring Plus my dad bought new and passed to my younger brother. He has it dressed up as a Road Runner. I rebuilt and installed a 360 Six Pack, had the 904 auto rebuilt (since replaced with a 4-speed/pistol grip), 3.55 posi I freshened up, and added a rear sway bar. I put rims from a 1977 Dodge Charger on it, but has since changed to factory style rims.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Isn't cool how nostalgia memories from our past can take over a thread? Sorry,
*Agmans70Goat, *but you started it with the jacked up rear ends with wide tires! LOL


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Your right Jim


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

pontrc said:


> That was the days traded my 69 442 for the 70 roadrunner .Cool on the 70 GTX that is my favorite mopar.Always wanted to go to the nationals it would be fun to meet everyone.Tired if being the only goat here at the local shows in Augusta,But hopefully all will be back to normal soon Stay Safe all


Boy wheren' t those the days, the 70's were the best years in my opinion, just seemed like things were SO much simpler, and funner, come to think of it! I have such fond memories of those days, drag racing on the streets right in the middle of a school day, we had no "detention", no school ID's, heck I skipped one class 67 times in one semester and still passed the class! Dang we got away with murder back then, I never had so much fun, we even rode our motorcycles thru school and didnt get so much as a slap on the wrist! I was raised out in the country, maybe thats why it was so lax but I graduated and still had more fun than I was allowed! I feel kind of sorry for kids nowdays.

Anyhow, I havent seen any Goats around my area here in northcentral Missouri either, again maybe due to living in between two small towns, but we do have quite a few events to show our cars and trucks. Im really hoping to make the GTOAA nationals (if thats the right name) next year. I too hope everyone makes it thru these bizarre times and stays healthy!


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Isn't cool how nostalgia memories from our past can take over a thread? Sorry,
> *Agmans70Goat, *but you started it with the jacked up rear ends with wide tires! LOL


Its my fault Jim, I guess I hijacked my own thread, but I have to admit, under the circumstances especially, that its just enjoyable to coverse with all of you.


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> 1973 Satellite Sebring Plus my dad bought new and passed to my younger brother. He has it dressed up as a Road Runner. I rebuilt and installed a 360 Six Pack, had the 904 auto rebuilt (since replaced with a 4-speed/pistol grip), 3.55 posi I freshened up, and added a rear sway bar. I put rims from a 1977 Dodge Charger on it, but has since changed to factory style rims.
> 
> View attachment 134091
> View attachment 134092
> ...


Wow, thats sweet Jim, I dont know about you but sometimes I just wanna kick myself when I think of the cars I had and what I sold them for,....and what they are worth now!!! It really pains me bad!

I always loved those " sleepers" back then, didnt we all go thru that phase of putting a radical motor into something like a Matador, Pinto, or some other ridiculous car and trying to goad someone in a sweet ride into a race and freaking them right the heck out??? In my opinion we were so lucky to be brought up with gear oil for blood, if you get my drift, I was always refered to as a gear head, but it never bothered me because working on vehicles can just be so much fun! I wouldnt change it for anything


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Agmans70Goat said:


> Wow, thats sweet Jim, I dont know about you but sometimes I just wanna kick myself when I think of the cars I had and what I sold them for,....and what they are worth now!!! It really pains me bad!
> 
> I always loved those " sleepers" back then, didnt we all go thru that phase of putting a radical motor into something like a Matador, Pinto, or some other ridiculous car and trying to goad someone in a sweet ride into a race and freaking them right the heck out??? In my opinion we were so lucky to be brought up with gear oil for blood, if you get my drift, I was always refered to as a gear head, but it never bothered me because working on vehicles can just be so much fun! I wouldnt change it for anything


I graduated in 1977, so my memories are focused late 70's early 80's when I had many of these cars. It was better then and simpler. It was more fun and forgiving and probably because we were young and didn't know better yet, and it wasn't America the offended and politically correct. I feel sorry for the guys who will never experience the Wet T-shirt contests at dance/night clubs. I still like my disco era music, and rock & roll in general. Got so many memories to look back on and would not trade in the good times or the bad times for anything else.


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> I graduated in 1977, so my memories are focused late 70's early 80's when I had many of these cars. It was better then and simpler. It was more fun and forgiving and probably because we were young and didn't know better yet, and it wasn't America the offended and politically correct. I feel sorry for the guys who will never experience the Wet T-shirt contests at dance/night clubs. I still like my disco era music, and rock & roll in general. Got so many memories to look back on and would not trade in the good times or the bad times for anything else.


Thats just plain wild, no wonder we seem to have a lot in common, I too graduated in 1977!!! What are the odds??? Hey, have you ever watched the movie "Dazed and Confused"??? Great movie, it is exactly what my Highschool years were like, it even has a 70 Judge as one of the main vehicles, along with a Chevelle, El Co, Duster, etc. I would love to hear what you think of it but in my opinion it is spot on! Every time I watch it I feel like Im back in Highschool. The music sound track is awesome too, the lead in song is Sweet Emotion by Aerosmith, also has B.T.O., Blue Oyster Cult, Deep Purple, etc., the last song is Slow Ride by Foghat, I play drums, and I even have long hair still, and thats one of my favorites to play! Anyway, if you havent seen it you got to, and Im in total agreement on music as well! That just blows my mind, what a coincidence! LOL


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Agmans70Goat said:


> Thats just plain wild, no wonder we seem to have a lot in common, I too graduated in 1977!!! What are the odds??? Hey, have you ever watched the movie "Dazed and Confused"??? Great movie, it is exactly what my Highschool years were like, it even has a 70 Judge as one of the main vehicles, along with a Chevelle, El Co, Duster, etc. I would love to hear what you think of it but in my opinion it is spot on! Every time I watch it I feel like Im back in Highschool. The music sound track is awesome too, the lead in song is Sweet Emotion by Aerosmith, also has B.T.O., Blue Oyster Cult, Deep Purple, etc., the last song is Slow Ride by Foghat, I play drums, and I even have long hair still, and thats one of my favorites to play! Anyway, if you havent seen it you got to, and Im in total agreement on music as well! That just blows my mind, what a coincidence! LOL


Well, I was a bit of a nerd back then. I didn't have any click I associated with - the "heads" (pot head/dope smokers/drug users), the "jocks" (sports guys), or the "vo-ags" (vocation-agricultural students- farmers). We didn't really have the "motor heads" (car guys) as we had a trade school that had automotive students and that's where you would find them. We had a couple guys who had cars, a 340 Duster, a white1970 Judge, and I had my 1956 Pontiac. Seniors parked in the back row as it was our priveledged parking spot. Nobody even gave my old car a glance, it wasn't cool and girls never asked for a ride, neither did my buddies. LOL Used to skip school as a senior to hit the A&W for crubside, hang the tray on your driver window service for their burger-in-a-basket. I did fairly well in school as the plan was college - which I tried for a semester and 1/2 and dropped out 'cause I hated it, had found out what girls were for, and realized I like cars more than bookwork. Went to an auto body repair technical school and thus began my path in old car repairs & collecting.

During high school I worked at a local automotive/hardware store after work from 3-9PM and it was my first job at 16. Never went to a party, no girlfriend, wasn't into sports, no dances/prom. I just worked to include Saturdays for 8 hours. $2.35 an hour back then. My mother took $10 for rent right off the top beginning with the first paycheck. LOL I had to buy my own car, maintain my own car, put gas in it, and have insurance. You can only guess I had little left each week. I couldn't afford a girlfriend back then, my car was it. LOL

I was not into much of the Rock & Roll per say as I still went for the 1950s and early to mid 1960's era music - car crusing stuff, Beach Boys, Jan & Dean, Chuck Berry, Booker T & the MG's, BTO, etc.. I remember kids really excited about Aerosmith. My folks were pretty strick, and didn't have a problem with discipline & punishment. It wasn't until I turned 18 and graduated that I started my fall. Met a girl who would become my wife, and ex-wife after 6 years of marriage and 3 boys. I didn't have the "tools" needed to really be a good husband, father, or provider. But, cars became my interest and passion and I put this above everyone else. So I kinda went in an opposite direction of being a "nerd" to a bit of a "tough/mean guy." Some not so proud moments for sure.

You have your ideas of how life should unfold......then you find out life let's you know it has its own way it is going to unfold and it isn't your plan. LOL But in the end, all is good. It's how you mature & grow. If you talk to enough people, you get to hear all the great stories, good, bad, and indifferent as we all have colorful lives. I think we all have these ideals that we think life should be when we graduate from high school. Then you get hit with the 2x4 right upside your head and the rose colored glasses get ripped off and you get to taste life for what it is. Then as we get older we get nostalgic and look back over our lives. Some get depressed, some have regrets, others think "should have", "could have" "would have", and few say it was just like I dreamed............. I look back and say, "man, what a ride!" If life was a tiger, I was the guy who had thr balls to hang on to its tail and wouldn't let go inspite of getting mawled and chewed up - 'cause I was tough. Now I have learned when to let go, and "tough" is over rated. LOL

Today, I am rock & roll and have a nice collection of vinyl, still have all my oldies, and enjoy other types of music as well. Going with the ponytail right now letting it grow. Had one over 2 years ago, but my daughter got married and I cleaned up. So now it's growing back and I don't forsee it coming off again - although it may get thinner. LOL I am T-shirts & jeans and pretty laid back and know when to let things slide and when to dig in and stand my ground.

I have not seen Dazed & Confused, but heard a lot about it. I like those high school type fun movies. Always like the beach blanket movies with Frankie & Annette and Von Zipper. LOL One of my favorites is Sex Drive with the 1969 Judge. Great comedy - but so was Blazing Saddles, Young Frankenstein, Cheech & Chong's Up In Smoke, and Monty Python's The Holy Grail. LOL We lived in good times.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I was street racing a buddy He had an early Monte Carlo I was in the 442.Going down the road we were neck and neck had all the windows down all of a sudden the package tray lifted and jute insulation went off like a bomb! Covered me and my buddies.Had Tyrone in the backseat he had that stuff stuck to his Afro for the next 2 days?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Afro? Ya buddy, I had one of those and a fro pick. That's 1977 and 1978






LOL

And a few years later it was the tattoo's, earing, and leather jacket.

Here is 1979. LOL


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Well, I was a bit of a nerd back then. I didn't have any click I associated with - the "heads" (pot head/dope smokers/drug users), the "jocks" (sports guys), or the "vo-ags" (vocation-agricultural students- farmers). We didn't really have the "motor heads" (car guys) as we had a trade school that had automotive students and that's where you would find them. We had a couple guys who had cars, a 340 Duster, a white1970 Judge, and I had my 1956 Pontiac. Seniors parked in the back row as it was our priveledged parking spot. Nobody even gave my old car a glance, it wasn't cool and girls never asked for a ride, neither did my buddies. LOL Used to skip school as a senior to hit the A&W for crubside, hang the tray on your driver window service for their burger-in-a-basket. I did fairly well in school as the plan was college - which I tried for a semester and 1/2 and dropped out 'cause I hated it, had found out what girls were for, and realized I like cars more than bookwork. Went to an auto body repair technical school and thus began my path in old car repairs & collecting.
> 
> During high school I worked at a local automotive/hardware store after work from 3-9PM and it was my first job at 16. Never went to a party, no girlfriend, wasn't into sports, no dances/prom. I just worked to include Saturdays for 8 hours. $2.35 an hour back then. My mother took $10 for rent right off the top beginning with the first paycheck. LOL I had to buy my own car, maintain my own car, put gas in it, and have insurance. You can only guess I had little left each week. I couldn't afford a girlfriend back then, my car was it. LOL
> 
> ...


Im sitting here chuckling a bit thinking I should change this thread to "Nastalgia Days", but I stsrted it so if none of you mind it sure doesnt bother me! Heck I think it just adds to the fun of what we are all here for, meaning our cars, and what the cars mean to us! 

Jim Id say it sounds like you did pretty good for yourself, and you sure got killer resto and mod skills (get that little play on words?!) LOL 

We had "cliques" at my school as well but I played sports, farmed, played drums, and was a gear head, I just got along with anyone who accepted me for myself. Being raised on a farm I got my license early at 14 so I could haul loads to the elevator and stock yard, and my dad bought my first car, a 73 Cuda 340 4 spd., but I had to pay for everything, maintain it, etc., my lead foot was my worst enemy, gotmy fitst speeding/drag racing ticket a couple weeks after I got my license! Boy was my folks p.o.ed at me!!! 
On a different note, Ive been married and divorced 2 times, Im not even going to try for a third, now its just "partners", no marriage license! LOL

Id say "kudo's" to you for achieving what you have, you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

pontrc said:


> I was street racing a buddy He had an early Monte Carlo I was in the 442.Going down the road we were neck and neck had all the windows down all of a sudden the package tray lifted and jute insulation went off like a bomb! Covered me and my buddies.Had Tyrone in the backseat he had that stuff stuck to his Afro for the next 2 days?


Im picturing what that must have looked like! LMAO!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Y’all are too much keep those pics and stories coming


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Mid 1980s, and I'm trying to impress a young lady I recently met. What better way to impress than with my 1965 GTO, right? I offer her a ride to a job interview she has at the local mall. So, we are cruising along in my GTO, which has no AC, and it's a warm day. She is all dressed up for her interview with the big 80s hair-do as well. I had not had my floor vents open since the prior summer. Just don't use them when it's cold outside. When I tell her how to pull out the knob and let some fresh air in, insulation and dirt built up over the past winter blew out all over her. I suspect a squirell or mouse had stored some trash and food in there. She screamed and gasped! She was picking stuff off her clothes and hair the rest of the drive to the mall. I think she found another ride home and for some reason I never saw her again.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I hope she got the job lol


----------



## Pontiac George (Mar 11, 2020)

That happens. It’s happened to me. No sense of humor. She probably wasn’t the right one.


----------



## Agmans70Goat (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi everyone, 
Im in town getting prescriptions abd supplies, and using Wifi here at "Wallyworld" because last week we had a real bad storm come thru with very strong winds that took out my satellite dishes, both for my internet and tv, so I have no internet connection at home. Im waiting for the repairmen to come out and fix the situation but they are swamped and back logged due to many other folks having the same problem. I miss you all and I will get back on as soon as possible. I hope you all are doing great and staying healthy. Best wishes to everyone and I hope to be posting on here again soon, you all take care.
Best regards,
Jeff (Agmans70Goat)


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Glad you’re ok you can replace all the other stuff


----------

